# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zeer pijnlijke steken in rug

## Wanadoo1

Hallo,
ik heb last van zeer pijnlijke steken in mijn rug,alsof er iemand een mes insteekt.Pijnstillers zoals paracetamol icm ibuprofen helpen nauwelijks.Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?
groetjes,Wanadoo1.:

----------


## Sefi

waar in je rug? bovenrug, tussen schouderbladen, tussen ribben, midden in de rug, onderrug?

----------


## Wanadoo1

> waar in je rug? bovenrug, tussen schouderbladen, tussen ribben, midden in de rug, onderrug?


Vooral midden tussen mijn schouderbladen.

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb er wel ervaring mee.
Heb je misschien iets 'raars' gedaan?
Het kan zijn dat er misschien een wervel of rib verdraaid/verschoven is.
Wordt de pijn inmiddels al minder?
Doet het pijn bij diep inademen?

----------

